# هل تنصحوني بكلية هندسة الاتصالات ام حاسبات ومعلومات ؟



## Yasser2020 (2 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم

في الحقيقة انا احب العمل علي الانترنت وامور التكنولوجيا والاتصالات

ومحتار بين كلية هندسة اتصالات وحسابات ومعلومات

البعض يقول لي ان كلية حاسبات ومعلومات دراستها افضل وعملية ومسلية

والبعض يقول لي ان هندسة اتصالات دراستها اصعب ومعقدة ولكن فرص العمل بها افضل

فماذا تنصحوني من ناحية فرص العمل والدراسة

وفرص السفر للخارج لاني انوي الهجرة الي امريكا

وارجو اخباري بنبذة عن الكليتين ومجال دراستهم


في انتظار الافادة


----------



## HassanEzz (12 فبراير 2013)

وعليكم السلام 
أخ ياسر أنا رأيي أنك تدخل القسم اللى بتفضله وهتبدع فيه وتضيف جديد أما مسألة الشغل فسيبها لوقتها ورزقك مكتوب 
خليك مميز فى مجالك هتكون مطلو جدا لان الشركات وأصحاب العمل بيفضلوا المبدعين غير التكراريين
وربنا يوفقك للخير دائما


----------



## Yasser2020 (18 فبراير 2013)

احتاج نبذة بسيطة عن الكليتين لكي اختار ما يناسبني


----------



## مهندس اتصالكو (27 فبراير 2013)

هندسة الحاسبات تتخصص في عمل الحاسبة كهارد وير وكيفية ربط الاجهزة مع الحاسبة وطبيعة عملها
اما الاتصالات فتتخصص في كيفية نقل البيانات من المصدر الى المستلم بواسطة سلك او لاسلك مع كل ما يتطلب من حماية البيانات اثناء النقل من التداخل او التضعيف او السرقة.

هذا حسب فهمي وارجو ان لا اكون مخطئا


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

هندسه اتصالات


----------

